# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  شهر رمضان

## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*  عن عبدالله بن عمر ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:الصيام القرآن يشغعان للعبد يوم القيامة،يقول الصيام اى رب منعته الطعام والشهوات بالنهار فشفعنى فيه.ويقول القرآن:منعته النوم بالليل،فشفعنى فيه فيشفعان" 
     نسال الله ان يبلغنا شهر رمضان ويرزقنا تلاوة القرآن فيه
*

----------


## (العجب24)

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان 
واليكم الاية التي تبكي ابليس 
نعم بكى إبليس لما سمعها ويحق لك أن تأنس إذا سمعتها .. لكن قبل أن تستأنس بها وتطير فرحاً معها .. لا بد أن تأخذ على نفسك العهد - وهذا دينك - أن تعمل بها حتى تكون سعيداً ولا تفرط بما يسعدك ويسليك هذه الآيه: قال تعالى : {وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ * أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ} آل عمران القضية باختصار قرار جرئ وشجاع تتخذه , وبعد ذلك يتغير مجرى حياتك تلقائياً , ويهون ما بعده فهل تعجز عن اتخاذ هذا القرار ؟ إن الوقت المناسب لاتخاذ هذا القرار هو هذه اللحظة .. إن أي تأخير في اتخاذ القرار الذي تجدد به حياتك وتصلح به أعمالك يعني بقائك على الشقاء والظلام .إن هذا القرار نقلة كاملة من حياة إلى حياة من الظلام إلى النور من التعاسة إلى السعادة من الضيق إلى السعة .. فالنبادر باتخاذ قرار التوبة ولنبكي إبليس وحزبه
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان واجعلنا من عتقائه واجعلنا ممن يسمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خير

*

----------

